# Snap-Check delivers accuracy and ease of use



## Sigung

Nice Willie! Thanks for the review.


----------



## bearkatwood

That looks like a good tool. I have always used my shop-made magnet plate, but I think this would make a great addition to my pile-o-goodies. Thanks for the review.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. What is the overhang of the pointer from the base?


----------



## CharlesA

I have the Wixey version. Is there something about your version that you like better than this two-leg version?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Hey Charles,
Yeah that looks good too. That type wouldn't work very well for setting jointer knives, but router bits etc. it's probably just as good. I like the magnets too, does the Wixey have magnets?

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## dyfhid

Lee Valley is having a special on these right now, $14.95. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43513&p=73698


----------



## TheDane

> Did I mention it comes with three batteries?


Probably a good thing … my experience with these devices is that the batteries are pretty much always dead. I have a drawer full of iGaging, Wixey, etc. devices … I put fresh batteries in them, and the next time I pick one up to use it, the battery is dead. They are a neat idea but about as useful as a rubber crutch.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

> Did I mention it comes with three batteries?
> 
> Probably a good thing … my experience with these devices is that the batteries are pretty much always dead. I have a drawer full of iGaging, Wixey, etc. devices … I put fresh batteries in them, and the next time I pick one up to use it, the battery is dead. They are a neat idea but about as useful as a rubber crutch.
> 
> - TheDane


After loosing a couple of batteries due to battery drain even when the device is turned off I started pulling the battery as I put it back in the drawer. It takes a few seconds to remove but it saves batteries.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Yes I have heard of the battery short / quick drain issue on other devices. I will let you know how long they last.
I checked my jointer knives, which had been set with a Jointer Pal, and they were +/- .007" which is not great. This tool should help me dial it in a little closer (.002" would be great).


----------



## hjt

That's neat. I've gotta get back into wood working, I've been letting too many other things get in my way.


----------



## smitdog

Looks like a very useful tool, especially since I recently got a jointer and need something to help me set the knives. Thanks for the review!


----------



## OldGuysRule

Does it come with batteries?

Always has to a SAWB in the crowd, it's just my turn to be him!


----------



## TheDane

> Does it come with batteries?


Wouldn't make any difference … they would probably be dead anyway! LOL


----------



## Kentuk55

Thanks for your review Willie. I actually just ordered one. For 20 bux it doesn't hurt the wallet too bad.


----------



## CANDL

Now this is a hoot ….. went to Lee Valley, for their version…. well it said "Cannot be shipped to a US address", well that is a first.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I said I would address TheDane's comment about battery life. Well I have had the Snapcheck and iGaugings digital dial indicator for some time now, and no issues with the batteries. They turn themselves off if you forget. No other issues to report, and the battery shelf life seems good.


----------

